# Mitch's 65g Peninsula



## Mitch

Welcome! 

This thread will be used as a journal for my 65 gallon Peninsula-Style Vivarium. I had been constructing the vivarium for a few months and I finally set it up last weekend on Saturday, 1/28/12. I am quite happy with the work I have done thus far. Here's some of the details about this vivarium:

Tank: All Glass Aquariums 65 Gallon Tank (36 7/8" x 19" x 24 5/8")
Lighting: Fishneedit 36" 4 bulb fixture with four 39 watt, 6,700K bulbs. The fixture is hanging from the ceiling. 
Stand: Ikea bookshelf with shelving boards on top cut to the correct dimensions for the tank. 
Background: The Background is made from Great Stuff foam and GEII Brown Silicone covered in Coco Fiber. The wood in the background is Manzanita wood. 
Misting System: MistKing Starter System with 3 misting heads. I am still fine tuning the system but as of now I mist 5 times per day, 10 seconds each time. This will probably be changed soon, though. 
Air Circulation: Internal Air Circulation is provided by two columnar ducts in each corner of the back of the tank. These pull air from the bottom of the tank and push it out at the top. The fans being used are two SilverStone Suscool 81 Fans. 
Substrate: There is a 2" layer of Hydroton on bottom and a 3" layer of ABG mix above that. The two layers are separated by one sheet of window screening. On top of everything I have a 1" layer of leaf litter which consists of Oak and Willow leaves. 
Plant List (As of Now, 2/4/12): Ficus radicans, Trailing Maidenhair Fern (Adiantum caudatum), "Mini Aroid Vine," Cissus discolor, Syngonium rayii, Rhaphidophora sp., Stelis sp., Philodendron wend imbe, Assorted Mosses. This list will definitely change over time. I am planning on adding Bromeliads and more Orchids soon. 
Inhabitants: In 3 weeks (2/25/12) this vivarium will be home to my 3 D. leucomelas (Black Jungle Line). I believe it is a 1.2 group. 

I am still fine tuning the misting system, internal air circulation, and lighting. Once the moss begins to settle in and I begin to get some plant growth I will post more pictures and a few videos. For now, here are a few quick pictures: 









Side view









Corner view









Orchid - Stellis sp. I am already seeing new growth on this guy!

Thanks for looking, and feel free to comment! Any constructive criticisms or compliments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smittydc

Very nice tank..love the simplicity of look .I like tank's set up in this manner from a visual standpoint.I think it 's cool to be able to look all the way through while having the background on end.Maybe some vines would be cool looking?


----------



## Mitch

smittydc said:


> Very nice tank..love the simplicity of look .I like tank's set up in this manner from a visual standpoint.I think it 's cool to be able to look all the way through while having the background on end.Maybe some vines would be cool looking?


Thanks! I have a few vining species in there, but obviously they have some growing in to do. I plan on letting the Cissus discolor cover the background and allowing the Oak Leaf Creeping Fig to cover the central piece of wood, along with Mosses, Orchids, and such.


----------



## steven2213

beautiful setup nice & clean thumbs up


----------



## Mitch

steven2213 said:


> beautiful setup nice & clean thumbs up


Thanks!

(10 Characters)


----------



## drutt

It looks familiar... nice build


----------



## Mitch

drutt said:


> It looks familiar... nice build


Why do you say this? Thanks though.


----------



## DCgecko

Mitch said:


> Why do you say this? Thanks though.


I guess he was referring to this:






both are brilliant tanks!


----------



## Azriel

Yeah, the similarities can't be denied! But both are really nice tanks of course.  

Can't wait to see how it looks when the plants grow in more, Mitch.


----------



## Mitch

I was certainly inspired by Grimm's Peninsula but that's not to say that he's the first one to ever create a Peninsula vivarium. His is definitely one of the nicest vivariums on the site, though. 

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## ckays

> Air Circulation: Internal Air Circulation is provided by two columnar ducts in each corner of the back of the tank. These pull air from the bottom of the tank and push it out at the top. The fans being used are two SilverStone Suscool 81 Fans.


Mitch can you explain this a little further? 
How/where exactly the fans are setup, access to them in case of failure?

I can't tell from the pics where these are. Viv looks good. I think this is a unique look regardless of how many have been done before..


----------



## Mitch

ckays said:


> Mitch can you explain this a little further?
> How/where exactly the fans are setup, access to them in case of failure?
> 
> I can't tell from the pics where these are. Viv looks good. I think this is a unique look regardless of how many have been done before..


This will be a little hard to explain without pictures but there are two square columns on each side of the background with openings on the bottom and top. The opening on the bottom of each column is faced towards the substrate while the opening on the top of each column is faced outwards towards the tank. All openings have been covered with window screening. 

The fans are positioned horizontally at the top of each column and push air upwards, but the air is deflected outwards into the tank because of the glass lid on top. The lid of the tank acts as the top of the duct, so when I remove the lid I have full access to the fans. This will give me the ability to change out the fans as needed. 

I hope that made some sense. I'll definitely get some pictures up of the setup soon.


----------



## ckays

Pics of the intake/supply holes and possibly a downward shot at the fans would be much appreciated (no rush). I like this idea. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## woodworker83

nice setup. looks real good.


----------



## Mitch

ckays said:


> Pics of the intake/supply holes and possibly a downward shot at the fans would be much appreciated (no rush). I like this idea.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem. I'll get them up soon. 



woodworker83 said:


> nice setup. looks real good.


Thanks!


----------



## Mitch

I just placed my Brom order from Tropiflora. I got:
- 3 Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' offsets 
- 2 Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball' 3" pots
- 1 Neoregelia 'Shamrock' 4" pot 

It should be here by the end of the week. I'll post some pictures once I get them in the tank.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

looks nice man... how long has it been planted? lol i must say it does look quite similar...but then again tons of the tanks on here look similar...any who nice job bud


----------



## titansfever83

Looks good Mitch!


----------



## Mitch

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> looks nice man... how long has it been planted? lol i must say it does look quite similar...but then again tons of the tanks on here look similar...any who nice job bud


Thanks, it's been planted for a little over a week now. 



titansfever83 said:


> Looks good Mitch!


Thanks!


----------



## eos

Dang, Mitch! That's a sweet looking setup man. Great job.


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Dang, Mitch! That's a sweet looking setup man. Great job.


Thanks bud. I can't wait until it grows in...


----------



## illinoisfrogs

I like it, but I have to admit I was looking for something surrounded on 3 sides by water!


----------



## Mitch

illinoisfrogs said:


> I like it, but I have to admit I was looking for something surrounded on 3 sides by water!


Well the tank is surrounded by 3 sides of carpet. Is that good enough?


----------



## titansfever83

illinoisfrogs said:


> I like it, but I have to admit I was looking for something surrounded on 3 sides by water!


LOL...... I agree, but it is still a very nice tank.


I'm in the middle of my version of a peninsula style tank....... though mine is true, it is mostly based off rare plants, freshwater shrimp, and gobies. Once built, if I think a certain species of pdf's can live in it, then I may put some in there.


----------



## Mitch

The Bromeliads from Tropiflora arrived on thursday and I've been playing around with their placements over the past few days. I think I've finally decided on where I'd like all of them to be. Here are some updated shots of the Vivarium with the Bromeliads: 









Side View 









Corner View









Neoregelia 'Shamrock' 









Neoregelia 'Shamrock' with two Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda's in the background 









New Stelis growth 









The central piece of wood 









Neoregelia 'Shamrock' again 









'Mini Aroid Vine' growth









Syngonium rayii growth

Update plant list, as of 2/11/12:
Ficus radicans, Trailing Maidenhair Fern (Adiantum caudatum), "Mini Aroid Vine," Cissus discolor, Syngonium rayii, Rhaphidophora sp., Stelis sp., Philodendron wend imbe, Oak Leaf Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia'), Assorted Mosses, Neoregelia 'Shamrock', Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball', Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'. 

Enjoy, and feel free to comment! Any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Idaltu

Fantastic work, Mitch. It's absolutely resplendent.


----------



## Mitch

Idaltu said:


> Fantastic work, Mitch. It's absolutely resplendent.


Thanks. Once the plants begin to fill in it should look much nicer. Until then I'm stuck waiting.


----------



## bratyboy2

Mitch said:


> Thanks. Once the plants begin to fill in it should look much nicer. Until then I'm stuck waiting.


Thats the hardest part!


----------



## GRIMM

Looks good buddy, now time for the fun waiting game till in grows in. I really like the "redbird x fireball" broms. A nice bundle of them would look great in any tank. Nice clean lighting fixture also.

I do think the layout could use more cowbell though. And by cowbell, I mean driftwood  The good thing about your design is that you could easily make another freestanding driftwood structure and set it ontop of the substrate if you wanted. I think the future leucs would really appreciate it also. Plus then you can mount more plants.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work! This is looking great. It will be cool to watch it grow in.


----------



## therizman2

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Mitch

bratyboy2 said:


> Thats the hardest part!


Haha, yes it is! 



GRIMM said:


> Looks good buddy, now time for the fun waiting game till in grows in. I really like the "redbird x fireball" broms. A nice bundle of them would look great in any tank. Nice clean lighting fixture also.
> 
> I do think the layout could use more cowbell though. And by cowbell, I mean driftwood  The good thing about your design is that you could easily make another freestanding driftwood structure and set it ontop of the substrate if you wanted. I think the future leucs would really appreciate it also. Plus then you can mount more plants.


Thanks for the compliments. I'll have to get sone better shots of the "redbird x fireball" broms soon. 

I'm going to wait for the plants to fill in before adding any more driftwood. I'm trying to make good use of negative space in this tank, sort of like how I'm doing that with my 17.4g Reef Tank. Adding more wood would make the tank seem too overcrowded in my opinion, but I'll see how the tank turns out down the road. It's just in it's beginning stages now. 



hydrophyte said:


> Nice work! This is looking great. It will be cool to watch it grow in.


Thanks, I'm definitely excited to watch everything fill in.



therizman2 said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks!


----------



## dfrmav

nice job Mitch, looks pretty good. That syngonium rayii is going to take off in a few weeks, just give it time to get used to the location. It usually goes through a shock period for me after I plant it, but after a week or two, it starts to sprout new growth like crazy. 

the broms on the background itself, those are the redbird x fireball? i ordered a pot from tropiflora. how many were in your pot, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Mitch

dfrmav said:


> nice job Mitch, looks pretty good. That syngonium rayii is going to take off in a few weeks, just give it time to get used to the location. It usually goes through a shock period for me after I plant it, but after a week or two, it starts to sprout new growth like crazy.
> 
> the broms on the background itself, those are the redbird x fireball? i ordered a pot from tropiflora. how many were in your pot, just out of curiosity?


I'm already getting new growth from the Syngonium rayii. It doesn't seem like there was much of a shock period for it. The Cissus discolor is definitely going through a shock period, though. It's not very happy at all right now. 

Yes, the Broms on the background are Redbird x Fireball. I got one per pot from Tropiflora. They were pretty cheap for a potted plant too, only $7.50 each.


----------



## dfrmav

Mitch said:


> I'm already getting new growth from the Syngonium rayii. It doesn't seem like there was much of a shock period for it. The Cissus discolor is definitely going through a shock period, though. It's not very happy at all right now.
> 
> Yes, the Broms on the background are Redbird x Fireball. I got one per pot from Tropiflora. They were pretty cheap for a potted plant too, only $7.50 each.


Yeah, I've planted cissus discolor before as well and that too goes through a shock, but once it gets going, it takes off. Like, a leaf every three days. 

One per pot, eh? Damn. I'll call them tomorrow and ask what's up. Reason I asked you is because I've ordered broms by the pot from them before, and ended up getting like 5 broms in one pot. Last time, I didn't like it when that happened because I basically had no use for them; now, I want it to happen!


----------



## Mitch

dfrmav said:


> Yeah, I've planted cissus discolor before as well and that too goes through a shock, but once it gets going, it takes off. Like, a leaf every three days.
> 
> One per pot, eh? Damn. I'll call them tomorrow and ask what's up. Reason I asked you is because I've ordered broms by the pot from them before, and ended up getting like 5 broms in one pot. Last time, I didn't like it when that happened because I basically had no use for them; now, I want it to happen!


I'm hoping the Cissus will take off soon. It has great conditions so I don't see why it wouldn't. 

I may have only gotten one Bromeliad per pot, but I paid less than a lot of vendors sell per Brom, so I'm not upset. I got a pup with the Neoregelia 'Shamrock,' which is nice. Tropiflora does a great job, and they have some awesome Bromeliads.


----------



## Mitch

Quick Update:

I added the D. leucomelas group today, and about 5 minutes later two of them were already calling. I guess it's settled now, I have a 2.1 group, not a 1.2 group. They definitely seem happy in there! 

Also, a few weeks ago I added a fourth misting head to get better misting coverage, as there was a spot that never got misted and was very dry. Now I'm getting full-tank coverage with mist. It looks pretty cool during the misting when the fans push the mist around creating little mist tornadoes. 

All of the plants are thriving, besides the Cissus discolor which has been slowly dying off. I removed all of it today and replaced it with more Oak Leaf Creeping Fig. I also added some Lemon Button Fern, a Hoya sp., and a Philodendron sp. (Looks like P. scandens, but has grey spots on the leaves). I removed the Ficus radicans, which was growing well but I didn't love where it was. Also, the Rhaphidophora sp. is growing like crazy. It should reach the top of the vertical branch in the center in no time! 

Updated plant list (3/3/12): 
Trailing Maidenhair Fern (Adiantum caudatum), "Mini Aroid Vine," Syngonium rayii, Rhaphidophora sp., Stelis sp., Philodendron wend imbe, Oak Leaf Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia'), Assorted Mosses, Neoregelia 'Shamrock', Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball', Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda', Lemon Button Fern (Nephrolepsis cordifolia 'duffii'), Hoya sp., Philodendron sp.

Sorry there's no pictures, I'll get some up soon.


----------



## eos

Tease.....


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Tease.....


Haha, sorry! 

Also, who's the troll who gives all my threads a 1 star rating? Not that I care, but it's kind of weird whoever you are...


----------



## shibbyplustax

Looks awesome man, great build. Lookin forward to a pic update of it grown in.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch

shibbyplustax said:


> Looks awesome man, great build. Lookin forward to a pic update of it grown in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Thanks. The plants have been growing nice and steady, it shouldn't be too long before the Viv begins to look more grown in.


----------



## Mitch

A couple of Leuc pictures for you guys along with a small update:









He thinks that he's a tree frog...




































Checking out the air circulation system

The Leucs have been doing well, but I have seen the males showing aggression towards each other on multiple occasions so I am considering getting rid of one and just having a pair. 

Down the road I'd like to add another compatible species to this Vivarium. I was thinking possibly Anthonyi but any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Mitch

Very sorry about my lack of updates recently - I've been quite busy. The vivarium is doing well. Plant growth has been steady and the Leucs seem like they should begin laying eggs any day now. 

The Bromeliads have all rooted nicely to the spots where I mounted them and some are beginning to send out pups. The single Orchid I have in there (Stelis sp.) has several flower spikes and should bloom any day now. The vines are growing steadily and the moss is spreading well too.

I recently sold off one of the male D. leucomelas as the two males I had were showing aggression towards each other. I now have only a single pair of Leucs in the tank. Soon I'd like to add a group of another species of frog, such as Anthonyi or something else compatible with Leucs. I'd also like to add more Orchids and other plants when I get the chance to. 

I don't have any pictures for this post, but I'll get some up soon. That's all for now...


----------



## MrMonterrubio

I really love your setup.

It really looks like a dwarf brother of Grimm's peninsula.


Keep the good work


----------



## Mitch

MrMonterrubio said:


> I really love your setup.
> 
> It really looks like a dwarf brother of Grimm's peninsula.
> 
> 
> Keep the good work


Haha, thanks!


----------



## Mitch

Alright, sorry for my lack of updates lately. Everything is doing very well. The Leucs are happy and all of the plants are thriving. It's still a waiting game for everything to fill in but I've enjoyed watching this Vivarium begin to fill in and thrive over the past several months. On to the pictures...









Stelis sp. flowering









Philodendron wend imbe









Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'









Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball'









Rhaphidophora sp. 









Rhaphidophora sp. growing on Christmas Moss









Sphagnum Moss 









Sphagnum Moss and "Mini Aroid Vine"









Orchid - Need ID, I can't seem to remember it!









Side View - 05/26/2012









Corner View - 05/26/2012

I scared the frogs away when taking these photos as I had to clean the glass and remove the lids. I'll get some pictures of the frogs up soon. I was planning on adding 4 Varadero froglets to the Vivarium but I haven't heard from the seller in a few days. Hopefully things will work out. I believe that a Leuc & Varadero combo would be awesome. 

I recently sold my entire Reef tank setup, being that I'm leaving for college at the end of the summer. This Vivarium will be here to stay, as it's pretty much maintenance free. All I do is feed the frogs a few times a week and restock micro-fauna every few weeks. Overall I'd say I spend about 10 minutes per week caring for the Vivarium, whereas my Reef would require about 4 hours of care... Ah, the joys of frog keeping!


----------



## Mitch

Comments or critiques, anyone?


----------



## Dev30ils

The viv looks great, you have given many of us inspiration to try to build something remotely as nice!

Side note: You heading for Lehigh in the fall (based on your avatar)? I had a friend who got her Chem Eng degree from there and she loved it. I also enjoyed them beating Duke in the tournament this year.


----------



## Mitch

Dev30ils said:


> The viv looks great, you have given many of us inspiration to try to build something remotely as nice!
> 
> Side note: You heading for Lehigh in the fall (based on your avatar)? I had a friend who got her Chem Eng degree from there and she loved it. I also enjoyed them beating Duke in the tournament this year.


Thank you for your compliments. You're right, I'm heading to Lehigh this fall and I'm really excited! The Lehigh vs. Duke game was awesome.


----------



## jacobi

Growing in nicely!


----------



## eos

Lookin good Mitch. I'm surprised the wend imbe hasnt taken off that much. Mine usually need trimming every month or so.


----------



## Mitch

jacobi said:


> Growing in nicely!


Thanks! Growth has been slow but steady. 



eos said:


> Lookin good Mitch. I'm surprised the wend imbe hasnt taken off that much. Mine usually need trimming every month or so.


It didn't really acclimate to well at first. A lot of the leaves on both plants wilted off but have since grown back. It seems both plants are now taking hold and I'm seeing new leaves every week.


----------



## bryandarts

Awesome Looking really great!!!


----------



## Mitch

bryandarts said:


> Awesome Looking really great!!!


Thanks!


----------



## skanderson

cant id the orchid but it looks like a lockhartia?sp? but they are not small. there are also some dendros that look like that as well as a couple angraecums.


----------



## yadoku

wow, probably the best concept for a tank. love it!


----------



## Mitch

yadoku said:


> wow, probably the best concept for a tank. love it!


Thanks!

I took a few more photos this morning. Check them out...









Sorry about the lens reflection in this one









The center, vertical branch of the wood looks cool with the Bromeliad roots on it









King of the Castle 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mitch

Just a few minutes ago the misting system went off and I saw one of the Leucs sitting inside the highest Bromeliad so I decided to check him out. Much to my surprise there was a tadpole on his back! I opened the lid and placed a small bowl of RO/DI water in for the tad. 

I'm very excited that the frogs are finally breeding. Hopefully the frog will deposit the tad in the bowl. I had no idea the frogs were breeding in there. What a pleasant surprise. 

I snapped a few pictures quickly but none of them are too great. I'll see if I can get some better ones later, but if not I'll post the ones I have.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is looking great Mitch...nice use of negative space and perspective in this setup!

I like how the roots of _Neoregelia_ grow out into the air when in high humidity like that.


----------



## Mitch

hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great Mitch...nice use of negative space and perspective in this setup!
> 
> I like how the roots of _Neoregelia_ grow out into the air when in high humidity like that.


Thanks for the compliments. The tank begins to look better and better each day. 

I snapped tons of pictures of the leuc carrying the tad. I'll have to choose the best ones and post them soon.


----------



## jhmreeves

Congrats on the tads!


----------



## Mitch

jhmreeves said:


> Congrats on the tads!


Thanks!

As promised, here are the pictures:














































I can't seem to find where the tadpole was deposited. I'm also not sure if there are more. We'll see though!


----------



## eos

Nice Mitch! Congrats. Now if only my leucs would get going!


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Nice Mitch! Congrats. Now if only my leucs would get going!


Thanks! It's about time my Leucs got going, I've had them for over 2 years now! Hopefully yours will start breeding soon too.


----------



## Sleestax

Great thread Mitch, I found yours while reading on Grimm's. Both are inspirational. I'm just crawling into the froggy world. As I was reading you mentioned a reef, which is the world I'm coming from lol... I miss my reefs , however, this looks to be very rewarding, plus my daughter LOVES frogs 

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to share your ideas and updated photos. I hope you continue to update us! I might do a play by play of my set up as it unfolds. Right now it's all floating in my head.. I should probably break ground soon haha.


----------



## Mitch

Sleestax said:


> Great thread Mitch, I found yours while reading on Grimm's. Both are inspirational. I'm just crawling into the froggy world. As I was reading you mentioned a reef, which is the world I'm coming from lol... I miss my reefs , however, this looks to be very rewarding, plus my daughter LOVES frogs
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to share your ideas and updated photos. I hope you continue to update us! I might do a play by play of my set up as it unfolds. Right now it's all floating in my head.. I should probably break ground soon haha.


No problem, and thank you for your compliments. Reefing is definitely rewarding but is also much more difficult in terms of maintenance. I find frogging to be just as rewarding, if not more rewarding, without much of the maintenance. Good luck out there, it's very fun to be new to the hobby.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Congrats on the tadpoles, and great tank! My leucs started breeding again earlier this spring and I'm just getting the first tadpoles from this year morphing out now. 
Bryan


----------



## cobraden

Very cool! Congrats on the tads. I really like the air circulation system idea. The set up looks fantastic.


----------



## Mitch

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Congrats on the tadpoles, and great tank! My leucs started breeding again earlier this spring and I'm just getting the first tadpoles from this year morphing out now.
> Bryan


That's good to hear, Bryan. Good luck with them!



cobraden said:


> Very cool! Congrats on the tads. I really like the air circulation system idea. The set up looks fantastic.


Thank you!


----------



## eos

Mitch said:


> Thanks! It's about time my Leucs got going, I've had them for over 2 years now! Hopefully yours will start breeding soon too.


Yup... Same here 2+ years... Lotsa calling and sometimes courting, but no eggs that I know of... Although I don't mind if they don't breed, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Yup... Same here 2+ years... Lotsa calling and sometimes courting, but no eggs that I know of... Although I don't mind if they don't breed, but it'd be nice.


I felt the same way. I don't really care if they're breeding in this tank, but it's nice that they are. Egg and tad removal will be a pain, though.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I had mine for a lil more than a year and two weeks ago i found 4 eggs. Sucks that is was not fertilized. Since then i havent found any


----------



## Mitch

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I had mine for a lil more than a year and two weeks ago i found 4 eggs. Sucks that is was not fertilized. Since then i havent found any


You'll definitely get more soon. Just be patient!


----------



## tnwalkers

any chance of getting an updated pic of the tank?


----------



## hydrophyte

I'd love to see an update too!

I want to start a thread about using negative space in a planted viv layout as an alternative to the default 3D background. And this setup is a really good example.


----------



## Nate Mcfin

Beautiful set up Mitch. I like all your set ups. Do you still have the 20H Verts? I would love to see a new pick on those ones at some point. Since I like the tank so much I will give you two stars this time.


----------



## Mitch

Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys. I've been very busy with my freshman year at Lehigh University. I went home over the weekend and the viv is doing really well. My Dad is currently feeding the frogs and making fly cultures but other than that the viv has been on auto-pilot. 

The viv looks completely different from when I originally planted. All of the plants have been thriving and moss growth has been fantastic. I transplanted some moss to different spots when I was home to get some better coverage. The background of the vivarium is almost completely covered in plant growth now, and much of the foreground is covered in moss that is growing over the leaf litter. I'll be going home again in 3 weeks and will be sure to take pictures of the viv for you guys. 

The Leuc pair is happy as can be and is breeding, but I doubt the tadpoles that have been transported to the Bromeliads are doing well. It's possible that they're surviving off of the algae and fruit flies that crawl into the Broms but we'll have to see if any froglets emerge. I doubt they will since there's probably not enough water in there. Down the road I may add another group of frogs in there of a different species. I'm thinking either Anthonyi or Imitators.

Overal I'm very happy with how this Vivarium is growing and maturing.


----------



## Leucomelas18

Great looking tank! I love leucs and I'm sure you do as well. I know you were looking into putting other types of frogs in with them and wanted to let you know I raised leucs and Imitators in the same tank for yrs. Both thrived together and never bothered each other. I had a 3.3 group of leucs and a 3.3 group of Imi's


----------



## Mitch

I'm home from school once again and I finally have an update for you guys. The vivarium is still thriving - plant growth has been great and the Leucs are as happy as can be. 

Two of the four lights burnt out while I was away, so the Broms colors aren't very nice anymore. I'll order new bulbs to replace the old ones and will have 4 bulbs again shortly. Other than that there have been no issues. 

Here are the pictures I snapped today after cleaning the tank. I only had about 15 minutes to take the pictures so sorry they're not too great. Click the pictures to enlarge them. The full tank shots don't really show how good they tank looks, in my opinion. 









Side view









Corner view - This picture didn't come out too well 









Philodendron wend imbe - Doing very well!









Philodendron wend imbe side view









Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' sprouting a pup









Big clump o' Sphagnum moss









Lemon Button Fern









Christmas Moss









Christmas Moss mixed with Oak Leaf Creeping Fig









The other Philodendron wend imbe 









Rhaphidophora sp. cutting I recently planted is thriving 









Arial view of the central wood structure 









Another arial view of the central wood structure 









Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball'









Somewhat side view of the central wood structure 









Sphagum moss 









Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'

Sorry there are no pictures of the frogs - they were in hiding when I was taking the pictures because I cleaned up the viv right before. Next time I'll definitely snap some pictures of them. 

That's all for now! Any comments or critique would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hydrophyte

Lookin' good!


----------



## sebastian.z

Great lookin' Tank Mitch!!


----------



## eos

Lookin great... lotsa growth!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Looking nice man! Like the Phil. wend imbe 

-Josh


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Mitch

Quick update, no pictures this time. Sorry! 

The vivarium is continuing to thrive and is looking pretty nice these days. Some of the plants, namely the Philodendron Wend Imbe and Lemon Button Firm could use a good trimming. I just ordered a good amount of Riccia to add to some of the wetter areas of the vivarium. When I add the Riccia I'm going to trim the plants, clean the glass, and take some pictures for you guys. I should have the pictures up soon.


----------



## skanderson

thanks for the update. it is fun to watch this mature. everything looks very nice and the pics are great. enjoy your break. im going to try to update build threads in the time off that i have over the holidays as well.


----------



## Mitch

skanderson said:


> thanks for the update. it is fun to watch this mature. everything looks very nice and the pics are great. enjoy your break. im going to try to update build threads in the time off that i have over the holidays as well.


Thank you. The Riccia arrived today in good condition. I did a lot of trimming/replanting, cleaned the glass, and tore out a lot of the sphagnum moss that was growing in there. I replaced the sphagnum moss with Riccia and also put Riccia in high light, wet areas that couldn't support other mosses. I'll take pictures for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Mitch

Sorry I didn't post any pictures yet as I promised. I've been moving some plants around and cleaning things up the last few days. I'm going to let everything settle back in and start growing once again before posting my next update. Sorry to keep you guys waiting. The tank will look awesome once this Riccia starts growing in. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Mitch

Today I tore out the Lemon Button Fern, as it was growing too large and sending out too many runners. I replaced it with a Begonia "Little Darling," which should look much nicer in this spot. Hopefully it will settle in and begin growing soon. 

I also tore out the Trailing Maidenhair Fern and replaced it with an Alocasia "Bambino." This plant also looks much nicer here. Once it gets a few new leaves and fills in it'll look awesome. 

Updated plant list (12/27/12): 
Begonia "Little Darling," Alocasia "Bambino," Cissus Discolor, Tillansia ionantha, Syngonium rayii, Rhaphidophora sp., Stelis sp., Philodendron wend imbe, Oak Leaf Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia'), Assorted Mosses and Riccia, Neoregelia 'Shamrock', Neoregelia 'Red Bird' x 'Fireball', Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda', Hoya sp., No ID orchid, No ID Mini Aroid Vine


----------



## Mitch

My apologies for being late with the update. Here are some pictures I snapped quickly for you guys:









Full Tank Shot









Corner View









Oak Leaf Creeping Fig growing on a carpet of Christmas Moss









Newly added Riccia beginning to show some growth









Neoregelia "Chiquita Linda"









Arial view of the central wood structure 









Back end of the vivarium









Background shot


















A different Neoregelia "Chiquita Linda" with a pup










Overall I'm happy with how the Vivarium has been growing in, and I'm definitely looking forward to how it will continue to grow and change in the future. Any comments or critiques would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## crazydaz

Nice work Mitch! Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## shiloh

Looks awesome! My riccia dries out way too quick and the tank's at like 90% humidity. I just gave up.


----------



## Mitch

crazydaz said:


> Nice work Mitch! Looks wonderful!!!


Thanks!



shiloh said:


> Looks awesome! My riccia dries out way too quick and the tank's at like 90% humidity. I just gave up.


Thanks. If you keep the Riccia on Sphag while it is acclimating it won't dry out as easily.


----------



## hylahill

Nice job-beautiful tank! I really like the way the peninsula style presents the plants...


----------



## Mitch

hylahill said:


> Nice job-beautiful tank! I really like the way the peninsula style presents the plants...


Thanks. I definitely agree.


----------



## Mitch

Well, I'm back for Spring break so it's almost time for another update. The tank has grown a lot since the last update. It seems like everything is thriving. It's looking pretty nice in my opinion. I'll get some pictures up before I leave for school again.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Can't wait to see the pics Mitch.


----------



## titansfever83

Mitch, how are you liking the fishneedit.com light fixture? I was looking to get one a while back but went with Odyssea instead. The Odyssea tends to get very hot so I placed a case fan at the end of it. They are still very good fixtures for the price.

I've recently started DIY LEDs.... much more universal but pricey. Not sure I'll ever go back to T5's or not.


BTW, your tank is growing in very nicely


----------



## Mitch

titansfever83 said:


> Mitch, how are you liking the fishneedit.com light fixture? I was looking to get one a while back but went with Odyssea instead. The Odyssea tends to get very hot so I placed a case fan at the end of it. They are still very good fixtures for the price.
> 
> I've recently started DIY LEDs.... much more universal but pricey. Not sure I'll ever go back to T5's or not.
> 
> 
> BTW, your tank is growing in very nicely


Thank you!

I love the fishneedit fixture. Although the original bulbs that come with it aren't that great, the fixture is just as good as any other standard T5HO fixture. It may not have any bells or whistles, but for the price it's a great purchase. It also doesn't get too hot, which is definitely nice.


----------



## Mitch

Update time... I'll let the pictures do the talking (Click the pictures to view them better):


















Checking out the cave 









Feeding time









Belly shot!









Side view









Corner view









Front view









Alternate front view angle









Sphagnum Moss and Oak Leaf Creeping Fig









Water droplet on a Stelis Orchid leaf 









New Stelis growth









New Alocasia "Bambino" leaf









No ID orchid leaf (Any help here?)


















Interesting moss that sprung up out of some dried Sphagnum moss









Neoregelia "Chiquita Linda"









New Rhaphidophora growth 









Moss hill









Another one of the moss hill









Nice little cave that formed under one of the Wend Imbe's









Christmas Moss and Oak Leaf Creeping Fig









Tillandsia ionantha is doing well









Misting 

Sorry to post so many pictures, but I took about 300 so I figured I'd have to post more than usual. Let me know what you guys think of the viv these days. Any comments or critiques are appreciated.


----------



## Arpeggio

Uhhhhh, it looks flipping aweshome! Nice work! The moss is so vibrant!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's looking good Mitch!


----------



## moore40

Your stuff always looks good, this is no exception.


----------



## eos

Mitch... super nice! You didn't take enough pics though


----------



## Mitch

I'm not sure why the formatting for the pictures is weird, I'm not sure how to fix it.



Arpeggio said:


> Uhhhhh, it looks flipping aweshome! Nice work! The moss is so vibrant!


Thanks! Without the misting system I would never have been able to achieve moss growth like I have. 



JoshsDragonz said:


> It's looking good Mitch!


Thanks!



moore40 said:


> Your stuff always looks good, this is no exception.


Thank you!



eos said:


> Mitch... super nice! You didn't take enough pics though


Haha, I'll post another update as soon as I get home from school in May.


----------



## Blk

Very nice!


----------



## rackodac

Awesome vivarium


----------



## JonRich

Love this tank!!


----------



## Mitch

Excuse my lack of updates on this viv and my absence of participation on DB... life has kept me very busy. Anyways, I'm home from school for Thanksgiving and had a chance to clean the glass and snap a few pictures for you guys. The pictures aren't too great and I accidentally left half the light fixture off to the tank is a bit dimmer than usual. The viv is still thriving and plant growth has been great. The viv is almost two years old now. The leucs are also as happy as can be. Here are the pictures:









Side view









Central wood structure









Central wood structure ground view









Arial view through a foggy lid

Enjoy!


----------



## mongo77

This viv looks amazing. Definetely different!



Mitch said:


> Excuse my lack of updates on this viv and my absence of participation on DB... life has kept me very busy. Anyways, I'm home from school for Thanksgiving and had a chance to clean the glass and snap a few pictures for you guys. The pictures aren't too great and I accidentally left half the light fixture off to the tank is a bit dimmer than usual. The viv is still thriving and plant growth has been great. The viv is almost two years old now. The leucs are also as happy as can be. Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central wood structure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central wood structure ground view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arial view through a foggy lid
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## rigel10

Really a great tank! Congrats


----------



## Adam R

it filled in very nicely. creeping fig is my favorite for ground coverage


----------



## FroggyKnight

That tank is beautiful! Very cool all around


----------



## Mitch

Thank you for the compliments guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## eos

Look at that oak leaf fig! Looking good Mitch!


----------



## AlexMak

Updates please!


----------



## Mohlerbear

Dude this is sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dendrorani

very nice setup,

any shot with the leucs in?

Rani


----------



## czpana

Mitch said:


> Update time... I'll let the pictures do the talking (Click the pictures to view them better):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out the cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belly shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corner view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate front view angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sphagnum Moss and Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water droplet on a Stelis Orchid leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Stelis growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Alocasia "Bambino" leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ID orchid leaf (Any help here?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting moss that sprung up out of some dried Sphagnum moss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neoregelia "Chiquita Linda"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Rhaphidophora growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moss hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of the moss hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little cave that formed under one of the Wend Imbe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Moss and Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tillandsia ionantha is doing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misting
> 
> Sorry to post so many pictures, but I took about 300 so I figured I'd have to post more than usual. Let me know what you guys think of the viv these days. Any comments or critiques are appreciated.




That orchid leaf is an oberonia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 85474

Mods - I'm looking to gain access to my previous account (Mitch). Please message me - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EricT

Can't believe this tank is for sale and at such a great price. 
This was one of the few set-ups that I took inspiration from while working on my 75... If it were close I would pick it up.. Amazing job and good luck with the sale.


----------

